# Problems with microsorum



## oscarjamayaa (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi guys..

I have a littel problem with this plant, because I have a lack of nutrients but I don´t know wich one.

Is in young and old leaves ...


































Thanks

What should I add more .. I add Kno3 phosphorus, plantex+B, chelated ferrum..

Thanks

Oscar


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Could you give a little more detail as to your dosing? How much KNO3 etc. in what size of tank, as water change quantity and frequency. Lighting specs, photoperiod and any CO2/Flourish Excel info would be useful if you're adding either.


----------



## oscarjamayaa (Dec 12, 2009)

I got CO2 by yeast with an aquamedic 1000 reactor, 8 hours of HQI light, Water changes of 50% Once a week..

I dose 5ml KNO3, 5ml KHPO4, 5ml Plantex, I also ADD grutaraldehide 15ml (All this in a week, on different days)

Thanx


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

How many watts of HQI? What kind of bulb? What is your tank volume? Are those measurements in ml as stock solution or dry powder? What % is your glutaraldehyde?

Making a good guess depends a lot on exact specs.


----------



## oscarjamayaa (Dec 12, 2009)

150W HQI, The aquarium is 250lt, The number of ml is a stock solution, Glutaral 2,5%.


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

HQI at 2.25wpg tends to be pretty intense; it usually gets 50% more PAR per watt than T8 if I'm not mistaken. This level of light is definitely more than what DIY CO2 can handle unless you're doing 10-20L batches of DIY, by which time you might as well use compressed. Even if it were 2wpg of T8 with glutaraldehyde, I'd say you were pushing your luck. Your best solution is to either reduce the quantity of light or add compressed CO2. That java fern transparency is part chlorophyll, and it's also partly structural. Everything is pointing to CO2-light imbalance pretty much.

Just to discount other possibilities or issues after the CO2 is ballanced, could you give me details about the stock solution? How many ppm's are you dosing of NPK, Fe, Ca and Mg and every week? If you're unsure of this, the quantity of each compound per L would be helpful.


----------



## oscarjamayaa (Dec 12, 2009)

But ... If I have 150W Hqi in 250lt .. Wouldn´t be les than 1 watt per litter?? Isn´t it to small??


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm keeping HC with 54w of T5HO in a 180L, it gets 108w bursts for 2 hours a day. It's very happy there. I switch between bulbs during the day so the light source changes positions.

There's a lot of myths about lighting, one is that any plant requires high intensity. Good spread is more important.


----------



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

Are you doing water changes with RO or any other purified water?


----------



## oscarjamayaa (Dec 12, 2009)

nO, I don´t use any water except the one from my city, but you should take on mind that Bogota´s water is one of the purest in the world, with pH 7, And kH 1...And reaaaaaaaaaally clean.
To change the source of light position it´s a really interesting idea, I´ve never thought about it..


Could this problems with Microsorum be lack of Potasium?


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Honestly, I'm not sure I've seen java fern get K+ holes until the rest of the tank is already rotting away from deficiency. It's one of the toughest plants out there, and it will keep on going even with some pretty bad CO2 deficiencies.

You're in Columbia? I envy your opportunity to collect wild specimens


----------



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

oscarjamayaa,

You're not dosing the Glutalderhyde directly on the leaves?

Check out hariom's diagram for #6. What do you think? http://emergingintuitions.com/plant%20pics/plant%20deficiency%20labeled_Mar15_2010.jpg

I'm not sure what this is provided temp, etc is good. But I have seen similar in a tank I reconstituted with RO, and adding more Ca and Mg helped. If this were my tank -- fwiw -- I would add Ca and Mg and probably increase macros (including CO2) some moderate amount. I'd increase water changes with that clean water to make sure nothing runs away. When the plant recovers and is growing again, I'd go back to my original levels of macros first, see, then look at GH, see again, and isolate if I am more interested. I'd do this because it is a losing battle to isolate anything with dying plants and because I trust water changes.

I hope this helps.


----------



## oscarjamayaa (Dec 12, 2009)

Someone told me this kind od aspect it´s pretty normal when this plan is growing really fast, I have add more P and they grow faster and less withthis kind of aspect..... For me it´s not really a problem .

And yeah, Colombia it´s great to find wild specimens


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

That dark, nonreflective appearance is normal in the growing tips of the young leaves. The bright green reflective color happens when there is air between the upper and lower epidermis.


----------



## oscarjamayaa (Dec 12, 2009)

Yeap, it seems that is pretty normal when they start growing really fast because of a higher level of light

Thanks for the answers


----------

